# How do you make an effective flyscreen entrance door



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Has anyone worked out how to make a motorhome flyscreen door cheaply?

All sensible solutions will be tested.

Thanks Bar


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do you mean that those super german machines do not have such things that our cheap nasty uk vans have.
sorry cheap shot I know.
maybe hang one of those multi panelled screen things outside the door on a rod or velcro attachment.

cabby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

cabby said:


> do you mean that those super german machines do not have such things that our cheap nasty uk vans have.


Standard on ARVs .. :wink:
a long shot, but you may be able to adapt or adopt one.. ? :idea:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

like this http://www.flexiscreens.com/ or maybe this http://www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk/cart.cfm?cat=91&section=348&top=ventilation&startstring=false


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*flyscreens*

Thanks for the useful replies. Now who was it said "Just ask a cabbie" ?
probably another cabbie.

Thank you each for answering.

BAR


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can try this company they stock spares they may have a flyscreen door http://www.charlesandson.co.uk/aboutus.htm 
chapter


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*FLYSCREEN DOOR*

Thanks Chapter,
Have dealt with Steve @ charlesand son a few times in the past. Always good value, fair people to buy of. Have sent them an email to enquire.

Thanks again for your help, it saves me using my brain which seems to be in the closing down stage. Hope can reciprocate in the future, good to have your input.

Also thanks to Scotjimland for his idea which I am keeping in reserve.

And for a final dig at Cabby, Support your local bus service.

Bar,


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know if this helps but we have the Fiamma one, it has worked excellently, we worried as we have two children and thought it would be a nuisance but been away in August and it was great.

We put a strip of velcro along the top fixing edge and a strip above the door so it can be removed, wound up and tucked in the wardrobe when not in use. It has a weighted bottom so doesn't tend to move once in place. We preferred the velcro than the permanent fix idea so we could get the height exactly right too. 

Mandy


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Don't know if this helps but we have the Fiamma one, it has worked excellently, we worried as we have two children and thought it would be a nuisance but been away in August and it was great.
> 
> We put a strip of velcro along the top fixing edge and a strip above the door so it can be removed, wound up and tucked in the wardrobe when not in use. It has a weighted bottom so doesn't tend to move once in place. We preferred the velcro than the permanent fix idea so we could get the height exactly right too.
> 
> Mandy


Another good suggestion Mandy, thanks ,we are now working on making up something with velcro and mosquito netting, weighted at the bottom. Ideally wanted an inner door which would use the existing door hinges and would open an close when the main door is open. However realiastically will have to use something along your lines.
Many thanks

Bar


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Bar we got one from netto in june/july only fitted it last week that is a velcro strip across door with four hanging nets weighted at bottom ,cut to fit opening.Sure i've seen them recently in Aldi and they only cost 2 or 3 pounds,Netto stuff comes round regular if not.(Same as Fammia ones)
rob


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
we looked at what was available but most aren't wide enough for our Boxer van sliding side door so bought a door insect screen pack made by Tesa Tapes in a Spanish supermarket for €9, in fact bought two packs but one was wide enough to make two overlapping panels. It is available in black or white and is just large roll of mesh and some thin Velcro sticky backed tape that is easily fixed around the door frame. Obviously it has to be removed to close the door but it worked fine. The plastic weights supplied weren't really heavy enough to keep it in place if a bit windy so we fixed some heavier weights (spent AA batteries) into the rolled up bottom folds, held in place with staples! 

Not a permanent solution but certainly worked ok and will last a season or two


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Check out your local 'Lidl' store . .they have fly screens for doors & windows at very cheap prices, I got one for [I think] under £8


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*FLYSCREEN DOOR*

thanks to home&away, also Vicdicdoc.

It's reassuring to see how many people use Netto & Lidl, Aldi. If only one of them would take over a motorhome sales franchise, say Brownhills for example.
I made the mistake of going to Brownhills one day and not wearing a suit ( like their salesman) result, ignored. How many motorhomers wear suits?

Thank you to everone who has replied

Bar


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*door screen*

simply buy a set of monkey tails . fit above door and you just walk through them , cheap, easy to fit and they fit all MHs and all those expensive German ones, and the very comfortable uk made ones .


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Try www.newblinds.co.uk 
They have a massive range of screens to choose from including cassette type for door and windows 
I used the door chain driven one running from top to bottom, on our Hymer and it worked a treat, very easy to fit just double check you measurements 
Wobby


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*FLYSCREEN DOOR*

thanks silversurfa & wobby.
Another 2 good suggestions.
Sorry about the rugby result Wobby. I am an Irishman (in mourning today) making Paddy Power a little richer.

Bar


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What I saw in Spain was chain curtains and they worked very well. They let in ventilation and was quite sturdy unlike plastic things.

Loddy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fly door*

Hi

Some way off topic, bit I have just ordered two electric fly zappers with the blue light - like the ones in butchers' shops from www.coopersofstortford.co.uk

Russell


----------

